# Applying icon pack with Nova Launcher



## beachbumdeac (Jan 15, 2012)

I downloaded the MetroStation pack, and I'm able to select it in the Nova settings, but none of my icons changed.

Is there any other setting I need to check to get this to work? I'm pretty sure it's not a Nova Prime only feature.


----------



## JkdJEdi (Jun 7, 2011)

beachbumdeac said:


> I downloaded the MetroStation pack, and I'm able to select it in the Nova settings, but none of my icons changed.
> 
> Is there any other setting I need to check to get this to work? I'm pretty sure it's not a Nova Prime only feature.


hard press the app you want to change. It will ask resize and remove, press the icon, then select from gallery.

Sent from my GneX via Tapatalk


----------



## beachbumdeac (Jan 15, 2012)

JkdJEdi said:


> hard press the app you want to change. It will ask resize and remove, press the icon, then select from gallery.
> 
> Sent from my GneX via Tapatalk


Right, I've done that with a couple but it would take way too long to do it with all of them. I thought that selecting the Icon pack in the Nova settings would change ALL my icons, on the home screen, dock, and app drawer.


----------



## joe139 (May 1, 2012)

Long press the icon, choose edit, touch the icon pic, icon pack, then choose whatever icon pack you have installed. It can take a little while to get all if you're apps changed, but when your done it will look sweet.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## beachbumdeac (Jan 15, 2012)

So there's no way to do them all at once, like ADW and LauncherPro can?


----------



## joe139 (May 1, 2012)

Unfortunately it's one by one. It has to be like that because it's 100% custom, and they don't have an icon for every app out there.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

beachbumdeac said:


> I downloaded the MetroStation pack, and I'm able to select it in the Nova settings, but none of my icons changed.
> 
> Is there any other setting I need to check to get this to work? I'm pretty sure it's not a Nova Prime only feature.


 Mine applied all at once using Nova Prime. My whole app drawer uses ADW icons. Did u try restarting the launcher? Sometimes you have to do that

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## krazie1 (Jun 24, 2011)

JRJ442 said:


> Mine applied all at once using Nova Prime. My whole app drawer uses ADW icons. Did u try restarting the launcher? Sometimes you have to do that
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


Can you post your instructions how you applied it?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gi812 (Jun 14, 2011)

the new nova and apex should apply them all at once

the old method was to do each one individually

if you look at the theme by the same person who did apex (gingerbread theme) they all apply correctly


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

krazie1 said:


> Can you post your instructions how you applied it?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Nova settings >Look and feel> Icon Theme> pick your icon pack you've already downloaded

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## stearic (Jul 11, 2011)

JRJ442 said:


> Mine applied all at once using Nova Prime. My whole app drawer uses ADW icons. Did u try restarting the launcher? Sometimes you have to do that
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


What icon theme pack is that you're using?


----------



## beachbumdeac (Jan 15, 2012)

Weird. I emailed the nova dev with the question and he said that since metro station was an icon pack and not a theme that I couldn't apply it through the settings like that. Was your download a whole theme, or just an icon pack?


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

stearic said:


> What icon theme pack is that you're using?


Its the ICS Glass Plates from the market.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

beachbumdeac said:


> Weird. I emailed the nova dev with the question and he said that since metro station was an icon pack and not a theme that I couldn't apply it through the settings like that. Was your download a whole theme, or just an icon pack?


Ohhhh. Its a whole theme.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## litso (Jun 7, 2011)

Metro Station icons won't work because of the special step in between where you can pick the color of the icons. Try a different icon pack and see if that works for you.


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

where do you even get the icon packs?


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

masri1987 said:


> where do you even get the icon packs?


ADW and Go Launcher themes work. Search the market for those

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------

